# What am I better off doing?



## Ellisdj (Mar 16, 2012)

I am in the process of doing diy room acoustic treatment.

I have treated the first reflection points and done some analysis with REW.

I am planning on using approx 6 inchs of depth space below my wall mounted tv, behind my front 3 speakers to wall mount another panel aimed at absorbing as low as possible - particulary 100htz - 300 htz ish region pref into 80htz

I can fit a standard 1200 x 600 panel there and it will match the size of my tv so should look ok


Is it better to have a 4 inch panels with 4inchs rs60 and 2 inch air gap or fully fill a 6 inch panel with 6 inchs of rs60.

I already have rs60 so will want to use it rather than buying in new

Thanks for the help


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am sure bpape will chime in with his opinions, but he usually says that air space behind a bass trap is beneficial. However, 4" may not be enough for the frequencies you wish to treat. Let's see what he suggets.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Either will work. 6" solid will do slightly better than 4" with a 2" gap though. It's really more about getting the leading edge away farther from the wall in terms of what the gap does. If you can squeeze a little gap behind the 6", even better.

Bryan


----------



## Ellisdj (Mar 16, 2012)

It was looking at the 244 / Monster trap results that made me think to do it.

Its a WAF factor project so I cant just go mad, trying to make 

Thanks for the advice, I will see if I can squeeze 6inchs and an air gap in.

Can you please claiify - does a panel have to be suspended to allow the air gap to have the effect of lowering the freq absorption?
Or will say a 3 inch solid wood frame with 2inchs of insulation at the front of the frame act similarly? i.e. flat on the wall with no air space around its edge - hope I explained that correctly??

Thanks again


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not really the gap that's helping. It's getting the leading edge of the absorber farther from the wall that helps. Max you'd want to go is where the gap = the thickness of the absorber.

Bryan


----------

